# ball python???



## ali_snake (Oct 25, 2008)

hey just wondering if anyone could help me.
Is it legal to keep a ball python in australia?


----------



## miley_take (Oct 25, 2008)

no, they're exotics


----------



## ali_snake (Oct 25, 2008)

thats what i thought, but someone else was telling me that it was ok, so just wanted to get some confirmation thanks


----------



## travie (Oct 25, 2008)

i was wondering that too, i asked some people yesterday and they all said that its illegal


----------



## Camo (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah its a shame they are illegal. Have you seen all the colour morphs you can get in them. They are a nice looking python.


----------



## biggie (Oct 25, 2008)

its legal with a private zoo licence i think $5000 a year


----------



## travie (Oct 25, 2008)

yer i know camo im with you there, id love one


----------



## Gavin (Oct 25, 2008)

$5000 per year? -_______-


----------



## Snakebuster (Oct 25, 2008)

They're illigal in Australia. Thay originate from africa, so they're exotics..


----------



## ali_snake (Oct 25, 2008)

ok thanks guys, what a shame they are very nice!!!
but rules are rules!!!!


----------

